# Radish in pasture?



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I got this seed for my pasture, but now I am second guessing myself, should I return it and get the one with out radish ? Or will they like the radish. Thanks!

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/evolved-harvest-throw-n-gro-xtreme-5-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What else is in there?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but the formulation in the link is specifically made to draw deer. Given the number of occurances of menigeal worm being posted about, is this really something you want to do?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry to take so long to reply... 
The seed also has 
Clover, brassica, and tetraploid ryegrass in it. 

I asked for advise on here on what to seed with and deer plot was given as a good option. I don't think it will attract the deer to that place, but more like if you have an area you know there are deer and you plant this it will keep them coming, I see it as a way for people to feed deer but not get in trouble for baiting.


----------

